# موقع يعرض بالفديو عمليات التصنيع المختلفة



## نايف علي (15 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
موقع رائع يعرض عمليات التصنيع بالفديو
السباكة واللحام والقطع والتشكيل....................إلخ
أتمنى أن يحوز على رضاكم
http://www.me.gatech.edu/jonathan.colton/me4210/mfgvideos.html


----------



## fkafiah (16 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا الموقع الرائع
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (16 نوفمبر 2006)

thanxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## نايف علي (16 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
fkafiah
آمين
شكراً على مرورك
majdi
ولك الشكر أيضا على مروركً


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (16 نوفمبر 2006)

موقع رائع خاصة انه لايتطلب تسجيل
يتم التحميل مباشرة 
نتمنى المزيد


----------



## نايف علي (17 نوفمبر 2006)

حياك الله يامشرفنا
شرفت الموضوع بمرورك


----------



## مهندس منسي (19 نوفمبر 2006)

شششششششككككككككرررررااااااا


----------



## المهندس جاسم علي (26 نوفمبر 2006)

نتمنى لكم الموفقية والله يحفظكم


----------



## المهندس الغيور (26 نوفمبر 2006)

fkafiah قال:


> شكرا جزيلا على هذا الموقع الرائع
> جزاك الله خيرا


 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## فتح الله مسعد (27 نوفمبر 2006)

الف الف شكر
جزاك الله خيرا عنا


----------



## نايف علي (6 ديسمبر 2006)

حياكم الله وإن شاء الله استفدتوا


----------



## Eng-Maher (7 ديسمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك ومشكور اخى Hss


----------



## رضوان راضى (7 ديسمبر 2006)

حياكم الله على الموقع الممتاز


----------



## نايف علي (7 ديسمبر 2006)

مهندس ماهر
رضوان راضي 
شرفتما الموضوع
وحياكم الله


----------



## lion1550 (7 ديسمبر 2006)

مع الشكر الجزيل على ماقدمت :33:


----------



## مورتي (2 يناير 2007)

*مورتي*

موقع حقيقي رائع 
تقبل شكرنا ووفقكم الله 
ونوركم اكثر واكثر 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## حمدي_2004 (16 يناير 2007)

موقع ممتاز وتستاهل التحيه والشكر


----------



## prof mido (8 فبراير 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا
مجهود رائع بحق


----------



## salem001 (9 فبراير 2007)

موقع مفيد بارك الله فيك


----------



## نايف علي (11 فبراير 2007)

شكراً على مروركم جميعاً

وأتمنى لكم الفائدة


----------



## prof mido (11 فبراير 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور يابشمهندس نايف علي هذا الجهد الرائع
ونرجو المزيد
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عربي نت (11 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## احمد1970 (12 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله خيراااااااااااااا


----------



## fpm (19 يونيو 2008)

thx a lot man, you'r gr8


----------



## احمد العروشي (22 يونيو 2008)

بارك الله فيك اخي وجزاك الف خير


----------



## ahmed_civil (22 يونيو 2008)

بارك الله فيكم.


----------



## نايف علي (8 يوليو 2008)

اللهم آمين

شكراً على مروركم


----------



## احمد عباس الخطيب (25 أغسطس 2008)

والله رائع يا بشمهندس
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## اشرف7997 (29 أغسطس 2008)

الله يبارك فيه


----------



## hany ahmed ebrahim (8 يونيو 2012)

شكرا


----------



## silikamining (1 يوليو 2012)

*شركة سيليكا للتعدين تقوم بتوريد وتصدير جميع رمال السيليكا*

*SILIKA MINING INTRO.*
*Dear Sir / Madam,*
*First of all we want to introduce our company; it is SILIKA MINING one of the biggest companies in Egypt.*
*We mainly produce silica sand from our own quarries with the highest quality with the least percentage of iron & competitive prices to all markets.*

*With the following requirements :*
*The quantity per month.*
*Spec of the product****
*The port of destination.****
* The packing term whether bulk or packing in 25 kg bags or 50 kg bags or jumbo bags .*
*The payment term.****
*So don't hesitate to contact u*

*Dalia Gaber Mostafa *
*Sales Dep. *
*Silika Mining co. *
*[email protected]*


----------



## Abu Laith (1 يوليو 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## abdelmoneeim (18 يوليو 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

